# trading my m3 for a mustang....



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

Thinking about.

The M is getting up their in miles and sick of a new light coming up on the dash everyday.

plus I think 450hp with a live rear axle would be fun

would one regret the m3 for a saleen mustang? vert for a vert

what would u offer for this saleen?

seems kind of high for asking price

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...ategoryZ6236QQihZ002QQitemZ120131906786QQrdZ1


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, that's too high. You can get one for $40k if you look good.

I'd get a Rousch Stage 3 instead. They're better handling and faster.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Uhh, that car isnt supercharged. It just has a beauty cover over the intake manifold. Sorry, but it looks like that is not really a Saleen, or at least the supercharged one. For almost the same money, you can get a new Shelby GT500, and maybe a vert and it has a warranty.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

hawk2100n said:


> Uhh, that car isnt supercharged. It just has a beauty cover over the intake manifold. Sorry, but it looks like that is not really a Saleen, or at least the supercharged one. For almost the same money, you can get a new Shelby GT500, and maybe a vert and it has a warranty.


it is supercharged

I would look at at the GT500 MSRP is 45k but all going in the 60s? :dunno:

I like the look of the Saleen more then Roush or the GT500. I would need new wheels for sure on the GT500.

I dislike when cars are bought over sticker and sit in a garage :thumbdwn: (gt500)

maybe just get a newer m3 like a slightly used 2005ish with new colors etc


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> Yeah, that's too high. You can get one for $40k if you look good.
> 
> I'd get a Rousch Stage 3 instead. They're better handling and faster.


I am looking for a convertible sports car or GT convertible (a bit bigger as I will not fit in an Audi tt or S2000 etc)

I own my 2002 bmw m3 vert free and clear and I want something new or something.

price range be 40k-50k.

suggestions of cars......


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

porsche ferarri m3 rover for sale?

hmmmm wtf lol

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/328313746.html


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Upgrade to the big boys with a 645/650CiC?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Buy a mustang, and you are going to regret it from day 1. I promise.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

DJ_INHALE said:


> Thinking about.
> 
> The M is getting up their in miles and sick of a new light coming up on the dash everyday.
> 
> ...


One thing is for sure... the Mustang is better match for you if you plan on doing any helacious pec bouncing. :rofl:


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

How about a C6 Vette? Better looking, handling, and faster than the mustang with higher resale value as well. Plus you can get a targa which may be better than the vert anyway :dunno:


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

'Cane said:


> Buy a mustang, and you are going to regret it from day 1. I promise.


:stupid:

It's almost ironic -- "Upgrade" to a Mustang :rofl:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I think a Mustang would be perfect for you


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

'Cane said:


> Buy a mustang, and you are going to regret it from day 1. I promise.


Although ours is not a V8, I have to agree with this with "stock" in mind. My wife loves her convert mustang, but when I drive it, it feels big, sluggish and is a POS around corners. The interior leaves ALOT to be desired.

My FJ Cruiser can corner better and out accelerate her Mustang.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Porsche Cayman

Spending 40K+ on a Mustang is like buying a stock at $100 and tanks to $10 in no time.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Griffoun said:


> Porsche Cayman
> 
> Spending 40K+ on a Mustang is like buying a stock at $100 and tanks to $10 in no time.


99.99% of automobiles are never an investment, including M3's.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

GET THE VETTE.  I think you would be very happy with that choice. You would be nowhere near as happy with a Saleen, GT500 or similar.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

You're going to be sick of how crude and harsh the Mustang is awfully fast. I suppose it'll be fun if you wear earplugs or get a louder exhaust.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

jfulcher said:


> GET THE VETTE.  I think you would be very happy with that choice. You would be nowhere near as happy with a Saleen, GT500 or similar.


I am not even 35......not near the age to buy a vette. I think you have to be old to have a vette?

Just if that saleen was high 30s I would do it.

i wish the clk amg 63 wasnt so damn $$$$


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

Griffoun said:


> Porsche Cayman
> 
> Spending 40K+ on a Mustang is like buying a stock at $100 and tanks to $10 in no time.


vert sporty car in the 40-50k range

not an SUV...


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

do what i did--boxster s.

:thumbup:


----------

